# Private Messages



## Archer23 (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm interested in definitely buying something in the classifieds, and sent a pm to the seller, when the ad was first on, but had no response.
Now the price has been reduced and I've sent another, but no response, so i just wanted to confirm that I can send private messages, and that there getting to the recipient.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have checked & you are a registered user so PMs should be avail. PMs will remain in the outbox until read & will then appear in your sent box.
I have just PM'd you, so reply to my test PM.
Hoggy.


----------



## Archer23 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi, Just sent a reply - its in my outbox at the minute.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Archer23 said:


> Hi, Just sent a reply - its in my outbox at the minute.


Hi Ade, I've read & replied so looks to be working O.K.
Hoggy.


----------



## Archer23 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation there working ok


----------

